# [numbers] Format de cellule



## traputaca (30 Avril 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai récemment acquis le logiciel Numbers sur ipad. *->* Et ? Que veux tu que l'on t'en dise, ici, on ne traite que de la bureautique *sur Mac*, tout ce qui est sur iPad, il y a un forum pour en parler sur iGeneration ! On déménage.

il est pour le moment super, mais il y a une fonction que je n'arrive pas à saisir ...

lorsque je fais un tableau avec par exemple 3 colonnes (durée, combien ? , où) à ce tableau j'associe un formulaire.

comment fait ton pour définir le fait que dans la colonne "durée" la donnée sera toujours un format durée, dans "combien ?" sa sera toujours un chiffre, et dans "où?" sa sera toujours un texte ? car j'arrive à y rentrer en tapotant deux fois sur ma cellule directement sur le tableau, mais si j'ajoute une ligne, automatiquement c'est un "chiffre", peut t-on modifier cela ? 

Car à chaque ajout de formulaire (de ligne dans le tableau) les donnée ne corresponde plus,

on me propose un format chiffre pour ma durée et un format chiffre pour ma donnée "où" 

voilà .. j'espère que j'ai été clair

merci d'avance

charles


----------

